# I think I might have discovered a new trigger style.....maybe not...



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought some replacement parts from ebay from someone who was selling three
parts for the P99, striker assembly, recoil spring w/ guide rod and a extractor.

The extractor is the same, along with the recoil assembly.........but not the striker assembly.

I bought it a few weeks ago and didnt not notice it til today when I cleaned it.
I took the parts out of the box to compare and I was kinda mad that it wasnt the right one. I own the AS model.
I'm not anymore because I found a new trigger style for it, I call it 'SAO'.

Walther may already have the configuration but I never heard of it.

Let me show you guys a pic of the striker assembly I got, then you tell me which model striker I got instead............Then I will describe the function.










The striker assembly I originally own is the bottom one, the second/spare purchased is the top model (with the '3' stamped on it).
Even though it was a different model, I was compelled to insert it in the slide
and see what would happen......I hessitated, because I was thinking it might get stuck or something.

Since putting the slide back on, it was already pre-cocked. I pulled the trigger
and noticed the "anti-stress pull" was gone. I let go of the trigger and nothing was there at all.
No DA or stress of anykind, it just went all the way back. I again precocked it
and it was cocked again, I pulled the trigger and it released, but no anti-stress.
I then held the trigger back and pulled the slide imitating a fired round and 
then let it go. I gently reset the trigger, then slightly pulled it, just like the regular
AS mode. But, if the trigger was let go, there is no stress of any kind but only
a tad by the trigger spring itself. If you were to pull the trigger with it already
pre-cocked, the feeling would be a long travel, then it would stop, letting you know
that it was about to fire in single action mode.

Like I said..............I call it my..................SAO (SingleActionOnly) mode.

I like it, and I am about to go to the range to see it in action. At least its something interesting....:smt023

Tell me what you think...


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Wacky!!

I don't know that I'd personally want SAO, but interesting nonetheless.

So, does the AS decocker button do anything anymore?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is a QA striker, if I am not mistaken...


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

A_J said:


> Wacky!!
> 
> I don't know that I'd personally want SAO, but interesting nonetheless.
> 
> So, does the AS decocker button do anything anymore?


Oh yeah, I forgot to add that the decock still works fine..............

I wonder how many of you are probably switching out strikers right now.............thats only if you have more than one P99.....:smt033


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> That is a QA striker, if I am not mistaken...


That would make the most sense.. anyone have a QA they can check?


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

It is a QA striker.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

I WANT my stinkin' AS mode...

I paid good money for it, I like it, I want it...


JP


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I am going to play the devils advocate here.....
I would use much caution when taking this to the range......
The striker itself is #'ed on the QA due to different sizes of the striker itself, which in terms relate to different timing of the action....If striker travel is not within specs, then the timing of striker safety, trigger stop, etc. is no longer good and the gun will fail to fire or will not be safe any more.

*edit
before you guys ask... the higher the # the longer the strikertravel and the longer the triggerreset.....which in terms I guess would explain why there is some people complaining about the "long" travel of the QA trigger and some are all over the "QA" trigger...... the #'s go from 1-5


----------

